# Exit strategy implemented.



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So here it is the season right now where we get some business up until mid-April or so. But normally during the day it is about one ping per hour. I started in October and have been doing it basically "half time". With gross earnings around $5 per hour here during the off season I can't see myself seriously continuing with this. I have other things which I could be doing.

I think after the season ends I will just do Uber strictly when I am say on my way to the store by myself and I wouldn't mind a 15-30 minute delay to take a passenger and pay for my gas for the day. With the over saturation of drivers and the complete lack of any promotions here I think that is the best way to do Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> So here it is the season right now where we get some business up until mid-April or so. But normally during the day it is about one ping per hour. I started in October and have been doing it basically "half time". With gross earnings around $5 per hour here during the off season I can't see myself seriously continuing with this. I have other things which I could be doing.
> 
> I think after the season ends I will just do Uber strictly when I am say on my way to the store by myself and I wouldn't mind a 15-30 minute delay to take a passenger and pay for my gas for the day. With the over saturation of drivers and the complete lack of any promotions here I think that is the best way to do Uber.


Weekend bar crowds will still be productive.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

He's chosen to only drive during the day which we all know pays awful. Knowing that it doesn't make sense to continue to drive


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> He's chosen to only drive during the day which we all know pays awful. Knowing that it doesn't make sense to continue to drive


Well I do drive at night when there are events and it is worth it. But an extra $1-$3 an hour just doesn't cut it for me as the risk of bad things happening triples at night. If I were to work say 9pm - 3am I would want at least $100 gross for those six hours.


----------

